# USA Trains GP38-2 Questions



## adrienne224 (Nov 1, 2017)

So I am new here but not to model railroading.
i am thinking about purchasing a GP38-2 and have some questions...

so I would like to have sound and possibly radio control, but in g scale that for me is extremely cost prohibitive... 
I run N scale so I already have a DCC system, it's a Prodigy Advance, but I don't know if it would be able to power the Geep... 

As I said I would like if I could do radio control as well, it doesn't have to be DCC, but something that allows me to control functions. 
I have a rudimentary RC system in a Aristo FA-1, basically runs off a 3s Lipo in the fuel tank, to a Reciever/esc chip. I can only control the speed at the moment... 

I just want to know if it is possible, or at least if it can be done cheaply. 
Because yay modeling on a budget.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The large scale engines with decoders can run but slowly on small scale systems. Zimo uses a 12 volt output to program the decoders, but 24 volts to run the large scale engines, some others have 21 volts to the track.
Smaller scale systems will run the older steam engines at the right speed, however, the GP38 would be restricted in its speed with a 14 volt system plus with 2 motors, some incandescent lights and smoke it would need 2 amps or even more.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The advance is 3.5 amps, so the current will be sufficient, although it could be marginal with a heavy load AND smoke going.



As Dan said, speed will be an issue, since G scale needs higher voltage, and voltage=speed. But the USA trains locos also go faster than prototype.


The output of your system should be 14.5 volts, per the manual. That will probably not be sufficient for enjoyable running of trains.


Greg - 657


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you're running your FA-1 on a 3s LiPo (11.1 volts), then you will probably find the speed of a GP-38 running on your MRC system comparable to that. I don't know that I'd advertise "Fast Freight" at that speed, but I would guess you're probably looking at around 30 scale mph at voltages in that range. (I don't have a GP-38, but I believe it uses the same trucks as their NW-2, and it's right in this ballpark.) For reference, a train traveling 30 mph will travel 44' in one second. So, if you've got a 40' box car in your train, if it takes about one second to pass a given point, you're running right around 30 scale mph. Having said all that, running the GP-38 with your Prodigy Advance system requires the traditional model of through-the-rails control. You mention looking to control your trains wirelessly, which I would presume to mean via battery power based on your FA-1 example. 

In terms of doing R/C "on the cheap," you have some options (though "cheap" is--at best--relative).

Probably the least expensive option would be the Crest "Revolution" system. ($250 for the starter set--transmitter and one receiver, and $100 for additional receivers.) The receivers are receivers have everything you would need--receiver, motor control, light control, and sound. I'm not certain I'd put the quality of the sound in any "top 10" list, but it's adequate and they are releasing new sounds that you can program with their USB programming interface. This transmitter can control multiple receivers (up to 50) at the same time, so you'd really only need one transmitter. Crest has had a rocky history over the past 5 or so years, with this product being discontinued and picked back up multiple times. It appears to have stabilized, and the new sounds that are coming out for it look promising. 

There are also products such as G Scale Graphics' "Railboss" system or RCS Australia's EVO-BATT systems. Each of these will run you around $100 for the transmitter, and $100ish for the receiver/motor/light control. Here again, the transmitter is a one-time cost, as it can control multiple receivers. I don't know offhand if they can control multiple locos _at the same time_, however. Both manufacturers frequent this site, so perhaps they'll chime in. 

Neither the Railboss or EVO systems include sound, so with these, or if you decide the Crest Revolution sound isn't to your liking, you're looking at the additional cost of a standalone sound system to be used in conjunction. ($90 - $200) Alas, when you start adding stand-alone sound systems to the equation, "on the cheap" becomes harder to attain. 

Bluetooth... There's a growing market for Bluetooth control of model trains. BlueRail Trains has a 2-amp board which users seem to like. At 2-amps, it may be marginal for larger large scale locos, but folks have been using it for locos which don't draw a lot of current in operation with great success. The receivers are inexpensive ($80), and run from your phone. There's sound, though by default it plays through the speaker on your phone, not from the locomotive. Folks have been linking Bluetooth speakers in the loco to their phones so the sound plays out of the loco itself.

At this point, if you're resigned to paying near $300 per loco for receiver, motor, light, and sound control--and you're familiar with DCC--then you may want to look at wireless DCC. This uses a transmitter to transmit the DCC command packets through the air to an on-board receiver, which then sends the commands directly to the decoder. The receivers will run between $90 - $135 each, depending on the current requirements of the loco. The decoders will run between $90 - $200, again depending on the current requirements. So, you're looking at $180 - $335ish per loco. 

For the transmitter, you have a few options. The "Airwire" line of transmitters is probably the most common system used with these receivers. Expect to pay around $130. A second option is to use your existing DCC command station, and connect a small transmitter to the output of that. Tam Valley Depot makes one which they sold for $50 or so. Here's the catch with this second option--TVD announced a few weeks ago that they were discontinuing their line of "Dead Rail" products to focus on their other product lines. Shortly after that announcement, they followed up with a note saying they had been approached by someone looking to continue this line, and were working to make that happen. TVD may still have some of their transmitters on the shelf (I recently ordered one myself), and if not, it appears they will be available again in due course. BUT like anything in this hobby, nothing's available until it's sitting on the store shelf. Personally, the price difference between the TVD transmitter ($50) and the Airwire transmitter ($130)--while significant--isn't unjustifiable. With the Airwire transmitter, you've got a wireless handheld throttle. If you use the TVD clip-on transmitter, you're still tethered to your traditional command station. That may or may not be wireless depending on the specific command station, but for most (including the MRC) wireless handheld throttles are an extra cost. 

There's also an emerging arena of Bluetooth control of generic DCC decoders, though nothing commercial has yet made it to market. I personally think this is where the wireless DCC control is ultimately headed, but I don't know how long it will take to get there.

Later,

K


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not sure if the bluetooth range is good enough for some of us. For a small RR it will work, but I try to run my trains from over 100 feet away in my yard. My system will work from even 200 feet away with no problem and my system is basically at ground level in my cellar.


----------

